# Wild Garlic in Reno



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hey guys my baby is grass is coming up pretty decent. I'm 8 days from seeding. I have A LOT of wild Garlic up from our last cool spell. It got all this Reno fertilizer and it's strong and tall but I can't mow of course. How would you guys handle this Winter annual? Here is what I have in my arsenal. 1. Classic Trimec. 2. Tenacity. Could I hit the yard with both of these 3 weeks apart before Winter? Or wait until spring and hit them. I don't want to hurt my new grass in the process.


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

I am not sure about trimec, but for Tenacity the recommended time is 30 days after germination. I'm not sure if it takes out wild garlic, though.

I have a few patches of wild onion in my lawn, I'm hoping Tenacity will take it out when I spray it in a couple weeks.


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

Tenacity will affect wild onion / garlic, but it won't knock it out in one spray. 


Honestly, the leaves on these are so small that they don't cause enough shade to worry. You can let them overwinter with the lawn and then attack them next spring. The trick to these puppies is LOTS of surfactant.

Or if you feel you can walk in the area, they come out really easily in wet soil.


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks lawn nerd. There's so many it's crazy. I just hate for them to get stronger over Winter.


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

:thumbup:


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

I read somewhere that wild onion/garlic has a thick coating on its leaves that sort of acts as replelant for the herbacides and that it helps to step on them first if possible. This apparently helps to break this barrier and allow the herbicides to have a better effect.

Don't know if anyone else has heard of this before or if there is any truth to it.


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

Togo said:


> I read somewhere that wild onion/garlic has a thick coating on its leaves that sort of acts as replelant for the herbacides and that it helps to step on them first if possible. This apparently helps to break this barrier and allow the herbicides to have a better effect.
> 
> Don't know if anyone else has heard of this before or if there is any truth to it.


I did read that injuring them before herbicide is more effective. Wonder if cutting them the day of spraying would suffice..


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I bet that after killing all of that bermuda, you never thought that it would be the mighty wild garlic that would threaten your reno


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

By the way, I'm facing the same issue with green onion. They are spreading like the flu, but I'm just gonna let them be for now.


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

social port said:


> I bet that after killing all of that bermuda, you never thought that it would be the mighty wild garlic that would threaten your reno


I know right? It's the story of my Life what can I say 😂


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

social port said:


> By the way, I'm facing the same issue with green onion. They are spreading like the flu, but I'm just gonna let them be for now.


I talked to Matt from the grass factor. He said to smoke em out in mid November with Trimec and a good surfectant


----------

